# In-cabin microfilter



## felixjg (Dec 26, 2007)

how do you replace the in-cabin microfilter on the Rogue?


----------



## MisterShipwreck (Aug 4, 2011)

Every 15k, from what the manual says...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Remove instrument driver lower cover.
Remove accelerator pedal assy.
Remove filter cover and filter.
Reverse order to install.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

felixjg,

The OEM part number for a replacement cabin air filter is 27277-EN025. Here is the procedure to replace it:

1) Remove instrument driver lower cover.

2) Remove accelerator pedal assembly.

3) Remove filter cover (1), and then remove in-cabin filter (2).










4) Installation is basically the reverse order of removal.


Hope this helps you out buddy!


----------

